# Heater Probs



## RV-RAPTOR (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking 4 help heater not getting hot just luke warm i have flushed rad out maytrix is working ok can u help.


----------



## RV-RAPTOR (Dec 3, 2007)

4 got fiat ducato


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 3, 2007)

RV-RAPTOR said:


> 4 got fiat ducato



Don't know a thing about heaters. Taking a guess. Perhaps they need bleeding!!! Come up with this suggestion as I bleed my home heaters when I have the similar problem. Surely someone on here will be very helpful to you.


----------



## RV-RAPTOR (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks but i have been told it is self bleeding .


----------



## RV-RAPTOR (Dec 3, 2007)

Is Heater On Pre 2002 Same As 03


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 3, 2007)

RV-RAPTOR said:


> Looking 4 help heater not getting hot just luke warm i have flushed rad out maytrix is working ok can u help.



Hi. Not had any direct experience with these other than that they have a reputation of not being very powerfull. Couple of general points, in time, particularly with vehicles that are not in regular use, the heater matrix can get "furred" up, unfortunatly flushing rarely cures this. (Furring reduces the ability of the heater to transfer heat from the hot water to the cold air). Second point, the foam strip air seal around the heater matrix can deteriate alowing some cold air to bypass the matrix and dilute the warmed air.
 Another point, is your thermostat working ok.

Regards Geoff​.


----------



## Nosha (Dec 8, 2007)

Does the temp gauge read 'normal'? Could be the thermostat has stuck open and whole engine is not getting up to working temp. Or the water/heater valve is not opening fully, or as others have said an air lock.

I must admit the rear heater in our 06 Ducato seems better than the dash unit!


----------



## t&s (Dec 16, 2007)

*yes so is ours*



Nosha said:


> Does the temp gauge read 'normal'? Could be the thermostat has stuck open and whole engine is not getting up to working temp. Or the water/heater valve is not opening fully, or as others have said an air lock.
> 
> I must admit the rear heater in our 06 Ducato seems better than the dash unit!



but do not let it get to hot ie when climbing high peaks or long runs without a break in summer i have already have had to have the matrix replaced it went before i had done 5000 miles from new the dealer told me never to turn it off as the small solderd joints will not withstand the heat he recomended a on off tap so it could not be used in the summer and recomended that i only used it on very cold days ,i thought this was 2007 but in italy i assume it is 1967 ! i also get cold air entering just below the passenger side dash freezing the legs  there advice was lag the complete heater ducting as the cold air passes through the cab ducts before entering the heater matrix and it is not sealed completly so cold air is dispeled through the gaps in the ducting it goes on and on so i have to do some diy or find a dealer willing to listen 
i am begining to thnk i should have had a transit base vehicle


----------



## myshell (Dec 20, 2007)

Had the same problem with my Ducato, cold draught coming into cab under passenger dash, (dearly beloved travelling with a blanket wrapped round her legs)tried lagging it with underlay material and insulating it with expanding foam, both to no avail! then stumbled accross a solution that has worked well and cost me nothing. The slider control on the dashboard that changes the air supply from exterior to recirculated, slide it over to the right (recirculated) as far as it will go, this cured the problem for a while but then started to get cold air coming in again, then I realised that the slider control was slowly creeping back to the left, allowing cold air to come in again, cured this by using a plastic card similar to a credit card and wedging this aginst the slide lever and the L.H.S of the slot, wife not had cold feet since.


----------



## t&s (Feb 29, 2008)

myshell said:


> Had the same problem with my Ducato, cold draught coming into cab under passenger dash, (dearly beloved travelling with a blanket wrapped round her legs)tried lagging it with underlay material and insulating it with expanding foam, both to no avail! then stumbled accross a solution that has worked well and cost me nothing. The slider control on the dashboard that changes the air supply from exterior to recirculated, slide it over to the right (recirculated) as far as it will go, this cured the problem for a while but then started to get cold air coming in again, then I realised that the slider control was slowly creeping back to the left, allowing cold air to come in again, cured this by using a plastic card similar to a credit card and wedging this aginst the slide lever and the L.H.S of the slot, wife not had cold feet since.


yes you are right that stops the draught but dose not cure the problem 
we should be getting all the the cold air coming out of the correct heater ducting vents not draughts 
 i have taken the dash apart found some cold air emitting  around the fan housing i think the joints in the whole heating ducting are not as good as the could be they are stapled together ! and leak at the joints
i have also noticed there is a vent above the drivers feet but there is none above the passengeers feet so most of the heat goes to the drivers side 
i assume as it is an italian motor they would not use the heater very often and prefer as much cool air as poss to the drivers side and do not use the heater that often .
resulting in the passenger feeling the the cold as we have noticed 
 as it is only a van carrying only the driver 
a draughty passenger side is probably felt unimportant to fiat
i have also heard that draught can come from the sealtbelt location points and some fit some foam in the hole to stop the draught


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 1, 2008)

My last van, 03 ducato was freezing at floor level on a really cold day, sometimes on a longish run you had to stamp your feet to keep them from going numb, it was a biggish van and the only way to keep toasty in the cab was to shut the floor to ceiling curtain behind the cab seats. We once went away with friends in the back, they were wrapped up like eskimos.Sorry Inuits.


----------



## t&s (Mar 1, 2008)

***** said:


> Our previous m/h was also the same COLD!,
> but our present m/h has a factory fitted heater in the habitation area working of the warm water from the radiator
> Would not be without it now
> It gets the area too warm so we have to turn it down


 
ours has an extra factory heater as fitted to fiat minibuses under the drivers seat 
(now the wife knows what a hot ass i am ) but the problem is cold draught seeming to come from under the dash on the passenger side 
i have posted my investigation and assumed fix in another post on this site . (cant remember where now )
it seems to be a common problem especialy to those who are sussectiabe to the cold


----------



## t&s (Mar 1, 2008)

***** said:


> Our extra habitation heater used while traveling, is located under the front seat of the dinette



 if and i hope you dont have a problem with it, here is the answer i recieved from fiat italy  
(i had a hell of a game  getting someone to admit responsibility for it )
i had a problem with ours the matrix went kaput 
the apparent answer is.....
if it is under the drivers seat it is a fiat part as it is part of the chassis cab and is therefore coverd by fiats  warrentee 
if it is in the habitation area then it is the responsibility of the converter


----------



## t&s (Mar 1, 2008)

***** said:


> That stands to reason as supplied and fitted as an extra by Hymer.


i understand that
 but getting my fiat dealer to understand was a diffrent problem hence my need to call italy. 
if our vehicles were  BMW.s  costing 30 t0 40 grand i am sure there would  have been no problem i dont think we get the suport they enjoy do you


----------



## t&s (Mar 1, 2008)

***** said:


> Touch wood, I have only had one minor problem, and that was sorted out by Brownhills (although they have a bad name) immediately.
> I called in on my way home from France (without notifying them) and a new water pump was supplied and fitted within the hour.
> The existing pump failed that morning


my van is due in in a week or two for its first habitation check and a few minor problems and extras   i hope highbridge give me as good a srevice as you recieved if not you will all hear about it


----------



## t&s (Jun 8, 2008)

*cold passenger knees*

whilst being a passenger in my ducato i found that my cold knees were caused by the air from the side window demister vents it was being deflected from the side window towards my legs in the passenger seat 
it did at first seem to come from under the dash but i sorted that weeks ago by finding the badly fitted joints in the dash ducting and duck taping them over 
i also coverd half of the drivers side downwards heater vent thus distributing the hot air more evenly


----------



## t&s (Jun 14, 2008)

also noted draught on cold days entering through fridge vents and circulating round the van whilst on the move


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 14, 2008)

t&s said:


> also noted draught on cold days entering through fridge vents and circulating round the van whilst on the move



when i first got my beddy i noticed that about the fridge vents but i got two vent covers they work a treat but when i have the fridge turned on i always remove them for safety


----------



## t&s (Jun 18, 2008)

mandrake said:


> when i first got my beddy i noticed that about the fridge vents but i got two vent covers they work a treat but when i have the fridge turned on i always remove them for safety




i do the same it helps a bit but no total cure to all draughts yet
 i think i should have gone for a transit base 
as a citroen/peugeot engine man  i dont like to admit it but i think transit is a better build quality


----------

